# Famous People at Fort Pickens Pier



## paulywog (Apr 25, 2009)

Had a chance to go fishing this morning, went to Fort Pickens and if you have read the Pensacola News journal than you know what I'm talking about. Ran into Red B. and no he didn't have a beer on the pier he left them in the truck. All right on to the report. SPANISH SPANISH SPANISH!!!! Several nice one were caught the largest one brought in was 27in at the fork. Live shrimp free lining was the trick problem was I had no live shrimp which equals no Spanish. Rain be damned I'll be out there tomorrow with live shrimp. Did catch serval small spade fish which I brought home. Was told they were good eatin about to find out!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I grilled one whole when I was down there. It was very mild and flaky. Good eatin'.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Spadefish taste great on the grill. Never tried them any other way, but I am sure they would be equally tasty broiled.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Spades are actually very good. You''ll be pleased.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

We have caught Spade fish in our net out there. I was out there last Monday, all we caught were small sharks.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Red is a great guy, I have fished with him at pickens since I was a young lad. I can say that about a lot of regulars out there. Good folks.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pier-Dude said:


> Red is a great guy, I have fished with him at pickens since I was a young lad. I can say that about a lot of regulars out there. Good folks.


 I met Red on the pier early in the morning before the sun came up. Seemed like a great guy that loved fishing the pier and hated people that left trash as much as I do. I looked on the PNJ to try and find out more about this hardcore fisherman but I found nothing. Whats the story about? UGLY


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just my preference, but spades are my absolute favorite fish to eat!


----------



## paulywog (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.pnj.com/VideoNetwork/2341677624001/New-rules-at-the-Fort-Pickens-Pier 

Here's the link to the article video


----------



## Ashl67ey (Jun 4, 2013)

but spades are my absolute favorite fish to eat!


----------

